# My Bronco



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Somewhere around 11 years ago I pulled the engine out of my Bronco to fix a few oil leaks, one thing led to another and the next thing you know I was pulling the body off the frame for a complete rebuild. A few people that were supposed to paint it for me bailed out and some financial issues (life...) kept me from finishing it. A few things have changed for the better and I have decided now is the the time to blow the dust off this thing.
When I bough my Bronco it had been hit and repaired of the front drivers side. The damage was nothing that couldn't be repaired properly but it was rigged years ago. I always considered body work to be outside of my comfort level but after getting a few quotes for paint I decided now is time to learn. I'm also lucky that my Bronco is stored in my parents garage (they are forgiving!) and we have an awesome array of tools.
I started the day by moving it into the center of the garage.








Here you can see the damage to the radiator support and the kink in the top of the inner fender panel.
















Repairs done by the previous owner. Good job...








Just about everything has been cut away at this point.
















New sheetmetal clamped in place.








I haven't welded the parts in yet because I didn't have any fenders on hand to check my measurements with. Overall it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be but I have a long way to go. 
The next step was to put the bedliner inside the tub.

I started by grinding down the welds from the floorpan replacement that was done about 6-7 years ago.








While I was letting the air compressor cool down from the marathon grinding sessions I prepared to fill a hole that was punched in the trans tunnel by a previous owner. It looked like he made the hole with a punch and a sledgehammer. This is it prepped for the patch.








And all welded up. I'm still learning to weld so it doesn't look perfect but it isn't going to fall out. I'm getting better but I still have a problem with starting the bead in the right place, I always seem to move the gun as I'm moving my helmet and I have to drag the gun to the correct area using the light from the arc so things get sloppy, maybe an auto dimming helmet will help.








The first coat of Durabak.








Complete tub.








All the grinding was worth it and the Durabak really cleaned up the look of the floorpans. I have some smooth Durabak that will be going in the lower part of the door jambs and over the tops of the bed rails.
















In between coats of Durabak we put some POR-15 on my steering parts.








That is pretty much it for this weekend, I'm starting to get excited because I think in the next two weeks I may actually start bolting parts _back on_ the truck instead of taking it apart.


----------



## jmvar (Nov 19, 2001)

Is that your garage? Looks like a great work area.........with a pay phone
Looks good, what are you plans for the rest of the body? One vote for Durabaking the whole thing.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (jmvar)*

The garage is at my parents house where it has been stored. 
My father retired from Bellsouth years ago and that payphone "fell off a truck" just before his last day so he brought it home. He gets a lot more use out of that than all the cuff links they gave him over the years.
I'm painting the body, I thought about the Durabak route but I would prefer something that shines and the body is in such good shape it would be a shame to cover it with bedliner.
This is the color I plan to paint it (shame it is a Jeep color







). It will have black wheels, bumpers, and fender flares with very little chrome.


----------



## Vee-aR-6ix (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (patrickvr6)*

Keep us updated. Ever since I purchased my '86 Bronco I've fallen in love with the EBs and am looking forward to the day I can justify purchasing one. 
Looks good so far. 
PS: how well do those little scooters under the tires work for moving it around?


----------



## jmvar (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (patrickvr6)*

that's going to look really good....watching this thread...


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (jmvar)*

I got a little more done this weekend. I hope to be able to start this thing up by the end of the month but I have my work cut out for me.
Here is a shot of my firewall before welding the inner fender brace back on.








This is it all patched up and painted with Durabak smooth bedliner.








I decided to paint my dash with Hammerite paint, I like the look of it but I bought it in spray cans and I wasn't able to get a very even finish because the spray tips kept clogging up. If I had it to do over again I would buy a quart and use my sprayer. It's done now so there is no going back unless I strip it down again.
This is what I started with, the speaker grill and ashtray were filled years ago. I may put some gauges in that area later.








This shows the surface of the Hammerite paint pretty well.








The whole dash.








I also painted my rear seat frame. This is after I had it chemically stripped and prepped it for POR-15.








And with a fresh coat of POR-15.








I got my fuse panel mounted so I can start wiring. Over the past few weeks I have bolted the pedals back in the tub. Everything has been painted with POR-15 and it is all being assembled with stainless bolts.
















One more thing I got done was painting the indicator needles in my instrument cluster. They had faded over the years so I took everything apart to paint them. I just masked off the gauge faces and used florescent orange marking paint to spray them.








All back together. I still need to paint the outside ring silver again.








The dash mounted back in the tub.








Overall it seems like a bunch of little stuff but it is starting to add up. I also got the paint sprayers I ordered and bought $500 worth of primer last week! I can't believe how much paint materials cost. I think next weekend will be spent getting my bare metal parts in primer and then I will start prep work on my door jambs and windshield area so I can get some paint on this thing.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*

Getting closer. This weekend I got the inner fender panels and core support welded back on. Now I can finish up the engine bay and move on with the wiring and hoses.
I accidentally left my camera on manual focus on Saturday so I only have one shot. I got the front clip mounted and the hood installed so I can start aligning body panels.








After the heavy lifting was done I got back to work on wiring the dash.








I also got my dash pad and heater installed and got a good part of the controls for the dash hooked up. I think I spent more time looking for parts than anything else, I took this thing apart 12 years ago and there have been a few times I have run across parts and have no idea what they are. It is starting to get easier because the parts pile is getting smaller.








Instrument cluster wiring. So far the painless wiring harness has been really easy to install.








In 1977 my Dad bought a new F-150 4x4 shortbed. When he ordered it he also got a full set of shop manuals. As luck would have it my Bronco is the same year and is covered in the manuals, they are proving to be very useful. He also has an original dealer brochure, the bronco is covered on the back page.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*

That's coming along nicely. Any updates?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: My Bronco (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_That's coming along nicely. Any updates?

I'm going to work on it tomorrow so I should have an update Sunday.


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

looks great! are you going to take the bronco off-road when it's complete?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (quazar311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quazar311* »_looks great! are you going to take the bronco off-road when it's complete?

Absolutely. I will keep it mild at first but it will see trail time. I'm putting it back together on the current suspension setup and once I go through a set of tires it will get a 3.5" lift and I will run 35" tires.








It doesn't feel like a got a tremendous amount done this weekend but I guess every step counts. I put the front clip back on and I think I may have welded the inner fender panels and core support on crooked, I'm not really too sure what I'm going to have to do to fix it but it is a major setback.








Here are a couple of shots of what I did get done.
I picked up my new tires and got my old ones taken off the wheels. I'm going to paint the wheels black and then I can get the new tires mounted up. The tires are Super Swamper LTB 34x10.50.








I also got some more brackets and parts painted, it is amazing how much time gets eaten up prepping and painting small parts like this. These are seat mounts and some random parts.








I also started stripping the covers off of my factory seats. I'm recovering them in black. Upholstery work isn't much fun.


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

good to see you working on all the details. hope that the front end is not crooked.. also TSL's are great tires.. not the best for street but excellent offroad.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (quazar311)*

My seats are finished! My upholstery skills are not too great so this took me a long time. The back seat was easy but I would guess that I have about 6.5 hours in each front seat. I'm glad this step is complete. I have also been sorting out more wiring as I go and odds and ends like linkages and getting my steering hooked up. Next weekend should be more productive as I'll be back to working with wrenches and in my comfort zone.
Here I am tying the seat foam to the new seat covers, I did this with thin wire and it ripped my fingers to shreds.








Here the foam and cover are together and I'm connecting it to the seat frame.








I had to fabricate this panel to cover up the cavity in the seat backs. The factory ones are plastic and they were orange, I sold all my orange parts so I had to build this part from scratch since you can't buy them.








A finished seat.








Mounted in the tub.
















The passenger seat folds and tumbles so you can get in the back.








Back seat. I still need to get some armrests and mount them to the seat frame.








A before shot of the seats.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

lookin pretty awesome man!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

This Saturday I got the steering column finished up and the steering wheel mounted. I also got the shift linkage installed and set up and put the glove box and door back together. The interior is really starting to shape up.
I went with a LeCarra wheel.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

awesome. looking forward to seeing it finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brad


----------



## KjTAssaSIN817 (Oct 25, 2005)

nice build. will be watching this one.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (KjTAssaSIN817)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KjTAssaSIN817* »_nice build. will be watching this one.

x 2


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

I made some decent progress over the past two weeks.
The front end sheet metal is almost complete, I only have a few more braces to weld in and then I can move on with ignition wiring. I had to do some thinking to get the core support welded in correctly and still get all the front end body parts to line up. I eventually had to saw off the area where the grill mounts and move it in some to get everything to line up. Here are some pics of that nightmare.
















I also got the power steering pump installed and the alternator mounted and my AN fuel line is finished.
















I resprayed my taillight housings with chrome paint and got some LED bulbs. Very bright!

















Got the doors and the tailgate mounted to the tub.








Here is the front end with a coat of POR-15 on the sheet metal. I also got the hood props on so the 2x4 hood prop is short lived.


----------



## ViRgin6 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (patrickvr6)*

Looking good man...


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (ViRgin6)*

Unfortunately I won't have any more updates for a few weeks as I am going on vacation. It is getting so close I can almost smell the exhaust...


----------



## lilmoose21 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (ViRgin6)*

subscribing, that thing looks awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KjTAssaSIN817 (Oct 25, 2005)

updates?


----------



## the7thcircle (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (KjTAssaSIN817)*

Awesome work man! 
I'm not usually a ford fan, but I'm a sucker for those EB's!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (the7thcircle)*

It's been a while since an update but I have been working and I got a few things done. I got the front sheetmetal painted with POR-15 and some smooth Durabak bedliner. The bedliner didn't really lay out too well and in some spots it came out very gloppy and streaky. Because I wasn't happy with the results I didn't bother to take any pictures of this step. I'm not about to spend my time stripping fender panels of bedliner so I'll just live with it.
The good news is that the ignition wiring is coming along and I did get some pictures.
I scored this little voltage regulator that mounts to the back of the alternator instead of on the fender. It really helps clean up the wiring under the hood.








I polished up my valve cover. Look at it gleam!








Here you can see the coil mounted to the firewall and the starter solenoid and main system fuse. I might get a better looking fuse holder. Any ideas?








An overhead view. I still have some looming to do that will clean things up.








The best part was the end of the day when I decided to bump the key and see what would happen. Much to my surprise the old Optima battery I am using for mock up had enough power to move the starter over! It will not be long before I am back on the road!

_Modified by patrickvr6 at 9:25 PM 8-25-2007_


_Modified by patrickvr6 at 9:30 PM 8-25-2007_


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (patrickvr6)*

Awesome build. My gf has recently gotten into EB's and has read through this build 3 times today. Keep the pics coming!!!!!


----------



## Bull0080 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KjTAssaSIN817 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice work. Is there a good forum for this model?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (KjTAssaSIN817)*

This should keep you busy.








http://classicbroncos.com/forums/index.php
http://www.norcalbroncos.com/
http://broncofix.com/index.php


----------



## amy31415 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*

I loooooove your Bronco. The old ball/chain has a '79 and I've made it clear that I'd love for him to obtain a prior generation Bronco like yours.
Beautiful! Keep up the good work and the updates!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: My Bronco (amy31415)*

Just a few updates for now, UPS took their time last week and I didn't have a ton of parts to work with.
I got a little more wiring done and got most of the wires covered in braided wire loom. I also got the coolant overflow bottle mounted to the inner fender. I started mounting the radiator and because my core support is an after market replacement piece I am going to have to modify the radiator mounts to make them work. It shouldn't be too difficult but it would have been much quicker if it would have just bolted in. One advantage is that I will be able to move the radiator about 1.5" farther away from the engine to allow more room to replace belts and keep the fan away from the radiator. Broncos have a tendency to eat radiators when the body flexes and the fan blades contact the radiator fins, this should help prevent that.
This week I got my plug wires and looms in along with a few other small parts. It should be running within the next two weeks.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*

so clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattdesmond (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*

I can't wait to see this thing completed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevkel (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: My Bronco (mattdesmond)*

Looks good! I had a 74 Sport that I had as a hardcore rock crawler. I had to sell it a few years ago to buy my house. There isnt a day I dont regret it. Early broncos rule! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: My Bronco (kevkel)*

I got a little more done this weekend. Ignition wires are complete and the radiator mounts just need final welding and painting to be complete. I also got the wheels painted and got the tires and wheels mounted back on the truck. I was worried that the tires would be too narrow but they look pretty good. Unfortunately I didn't charge my camera so I only got two pictures, until next weekend.


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*

i don't think anyone has any apreciation for how much you've actually done there.
major hats-off, i'm having a hard time finishing a simple prep job for paint on my car haha i can't imagine as in depth as you've gotten there... some day
how long till it's painted?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: My Bronco (SuperchargedLSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedLSS* »_i don't think anyone has any apreciation for how much you've actually done there.
major hats-off, i'm having a hard time finishing a simple prep job for paint on my car haha i can't imagine as in depth as you've gotten there... some day
how long till it's painted?


Thank you, it has been quite a project so far. Over the years I have owned this thing I thought about selling it many times but I couldn't get past the thought of seeing someone drag it onto a trailer into a fate unknown. At this point things are coming together quickly and most of that is because I have decided not to wait for anyone else to do the work.
I'm planning on painting it myself, I don't really have a date set but if I have a productive day tomorrow I won't have much left before it is time to start sanding, bitter sweet...


----------



## hatched (May 28, 2002)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*

I love old Broncos! Looks great, and that is a ton of work you've done!


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrickvr6* »_ ...At this point things are coming together quickly and most of that is because_ I have decided not to wait for anyone else to do the work_....

interesting thoughts now swirling in my head


----------



## kerpalavtar (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*

Nice pics my friend.. hehe.. I like it


----------



## vr_josh (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: My Bronco (kerpalavtar)*

I'm not a ford fan at all but there is something about these broncho's that i love. Looks great man and cant wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: My Bronco (vr_josh)*

Well this weekend was a little disappointing but I'm still moving in the right direction. I finished up the radiator mounts and got all of the cooling system installed. I also completed the ignition system and almost got the fuel system done, all I have to do is hook up the axillary fuel tank.
Late afternoon on Saturday I decided there was nothing left to do but add fluids and turn the key to see if I could get it started. When I was adding the transmission fluid I noticed it dripping out of the back of the trans where the transfer case bolts up. I called it a day at that point, apparently I have a bad or missing seal someplace. This weekend will begin by removing the transfer case to fix the leak.








Even though I am excited to get it started up I have to say I'm a little nervous about it. The engine was completed about 10 years ago and has never been broken in. Before I start it I will prime the oil and fuel systems and pray that the cam breaks in correctly when (if) I get it to fire up.
Here is a shot of the almost complete engine bay. The loose wires are for a temporary oil pressure gauge that will be used for cam break in.








I used Taylor Vertex plug wires and looms, I really like how the looms keep the wires off the headers and out of the way.








Here is the offending leak. Hopefully it will be easy to fix.










_Modified by patrickvr6 at 2:35 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

keep up the good work.. i hope to do a similar project soon


----------



## KjTAssaSIN817 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## KjTAssaSIN817 (Oct 25, 2005)

paging patrickvr6


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (KjTAssaSIN817)*

Incredible project. Someday I want to have the time, space, and money to do something similar. Can't wait to see the next update.


----------



## Vdubya337 (May 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My first 4x4 was a lifted 1977 Bronco. This thread is makin me all nostalgic! I love it and great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ahhh the memories of trying to get a J shift Dana 20 out of 4 low


----------



## Moonflash (Nov 17, 2007)

Really nice Bronco. I've been wanting an older one to fix up. I have a 87 bronco myself and all my friends call it the tank. lol


----------



## kidduniversity (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (Moonflash)*

I remember my Bronco. looks nice. i had those same seats and I notice it loks likes Nicktrix steering column piece. Top notch job with the wiring and getting things right. how much time you have in it? I might be getting rid of 79 Blazer for 70's Bronco again.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: My Bronco (SuperchargedLSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedLSS* »_i don't think anyone has any apreciation for how much you've actually done there.

I do.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: My Bronco (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Sorry for the long delay on updates. Work has been chewing up my weekends and I have had a few non productive days because of little issues. Hopefully I am back on track now.
I found the cause of my transmission leak, somehow the housing got cracked and the fluid was running out around the bolt threads. After removing the trans and taking it to a shop they told me the crack couldn't be welded so they replaced the housing for $100. Not what I wanted to hear but a fairly minor setback.

After reassembling the entire drivetrain I'm back where I started when the fluid first hit the floor a few weeks ago.


This past Saturday I made another attempt to get it started. After finding an ignition wire that was routed incorrectly she roared to life for a few short moments, the sound was like an old fighter plane starting up since there is currently no exhaust other than the shorty headers.







Unfortunately the fun was short lived as the fuel pump wasn't working correctly and I flooded the engine dumping raw fuel into the carb. I decided to call it a day come back to in once the gas has aired out. Hopefully next week I can post a video of the (very loud) cam break in procedure.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*

you are the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif your attention to detail is awesome. I cant wait for more updates keep up the good work


----------



## 87VDubJetta (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: My Bronco (mavric_ac)*

thats awesome man, i love these kinds of builds, i wish i had the money to do my blazer


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: My Bronco (87VDubJetta)*

I've missed this thread up until now. Amazing project man. Great work. This thing is a beauty.


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

im impressed, nice work!


----------



## Mr. Joe (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (mk2fu)*

this thing is rad and you better go beat the chit out of it when its finished


----------



## simmersm (Jul 27, 2007)

Beautiful... F**king Beautiful.


----------



## Black Wolfsburg (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (simmersm)*

Badass!


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Black Wolfsburg)*

I hope the cam break in procedure video is coming, I love the sound of open headers


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (dab2000)*

Got a few more things done, after tinkering with the carb on the open headers I decided to go have an exhaust built. I went with a 2.5" two into one system with a single MagnaFlow muffler. Since space is limited a good dual system is hard to make work, I also like this design because it keeps the exhaust tubing away from my fuel and brake lines which run down the driver side frame rail. Supposedly this system makes better low end torque than a dual exhaust.
Ready to roll.

Front to back.

Pretty much out of the way.

I'll decide what to do with the tailpipe when I pick out a bumper.

Also got a twin stick shifter installed. I still have some adjustments to make to the boot.

Unfortunately the videos were a bust. I have to use an old point and shoot digital that my dogs nearly destroyed so the display doesn't work, the only thing I was able to get was it turning over a few times. I'll get one of it running with the exhaust on this weekend, I think is is still going to be pretty loud.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

such an impressive build. Your really not leaving anything untouched i love it. Always look forward to the updates. Keep up the good work everything looks great so far!


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (patrickvr6)*

AWESOME WORK. 
As I said before, if you ever need a hand turning a wrench, I will be more than happy to help. 
-Greg


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

Amazing work!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (ChiNoah)*

I got the carb sorted out today. There was a 1/2" vacuum port on the back of the carb that I didn't plug, once I stuck my finger over it the motor settled into a lumpy idle! I think it sounds pretty good, what do you guys think?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sjG4ajKhe28


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (patrickvr6)*








I had to play it 3 times so my friends could hear, sounds awesome!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mbz300sdl (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (dab2000)*

Not a Ford guy but i love it!


----------



## vr_josh (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (mbz300sdl)*

that sounds mean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Poppy Project (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (vr_josh)*

My god,







I now need a new project because of reading this thread. I've felt the empty garage for months but this has lit the fire again. 
Love the bronco and can not believe the amount of patience and detail you have displayed! I humbly take my hat off and bow.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (The Poppy Project)*

My project is still moving along. The last few weeks have been nothing but body work, I can't say it is much fun but it will be nice to say I painted it myself.
Not exactly how the pros do it but it worked!
















This is a coat of PPG etching primer that was sprayed over bare metal. Now that this is down I can start with seam sealer and body filler for the small dings I couldn't correct with a hammer and dolly. I'm so glad to have all the bare steel covered, for some reason it seems to suck up contaminates like a sponge and it must be meticulously cleaned before it can be primed. 
The entire body should all be the light gray color in the next few weeks. I will be using a high build sandable primer and then comes block sanding.








I have no experience with paint and body so tips are welcomed.


----------



## mbz300sdl (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (patrickvr6)*

When you finish are you really going to take that thing wheeling? I just got back from doing some in my Jeep and there is no way i would take anything i but that much working into something i was going to wheel! I love it though!!!


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (mbz300sdl)*

god thing sounds mean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

looks good


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*

awesome work..

tracking this for sure... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubman1 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: My Bronco (audiqtr)*

Wow... good work man! That thing sounds beastly! I love it!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: My Bronco (vdubman1)*

I got a little more body work done over the weekend. Things are beginning to smooth out but I still have a long way to go.
















This actually looks like it has a lot of filler but all the spots are really thin, most of it ends up on the floor after sanding.
















A tiny bit closer than last week.


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Dr. Rabbit (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a '77 too. Nice work! I know how much time, money, and blood, goes into something like this!


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dr. Rabbit)*

Just read the whole thing, I have to say if I didn't see your shoulder in the very beginning I would have thought your bronco started and revved itself, transformer styles! 
awesome work man, love it.


----------



## Seni0rl0c0 (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: My Bronco (patrickvr6)*

Any updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I do have a few updates, I have been slack in posting them because all I have been doing is sanding. I officially do not enjoy bodywork, the entire garage is covered in talc from sanding.
Since my drivers side fender is a re-manufactured part I had to cut the fender out for tire clearance. I also had to cut the hole for the turn signal, I used a template I made off of the old fender.
I just used tin snips to cut the line, once I was finished my hands were killing me, so glad the other 3 are already cut.



Just some parts getting a coat of primer. This is high build 2k primer that has a lot of talc in it, 90% of this will be sanded away.

Front end is smoothing out.

The day my Bronco & 930 met.

When sanding the rockers I noticed a tiny pinhole and as I picked away at it I found rust! I tried welding it up but the metal was too porous so I had to cut it out for a patch. The rockers on a Bronco are hollow and pretty much sealed except for 3 drain holes on the bottom, these often clog with mud and the rockers rust away. Once I cut the hole I could inspect the inside, things are not too bad but I am planning to cut some large holes on the backsides to apply some rust encapsulation inside of them. One more thing for the list.

Patch tacked in.

After final welding and grinding. A little filler and this will never be seen.

This shot is pretty current. You can't tell but the entire body is now in one color of primer. I still have some more sanding to do and I'm sure will have to re-coat some parts but I am getting close to the color coat!


----------



## Seni0rl0c0 (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*

Looking awesome! Keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What color are you going with?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Seni0rl0c0)*

as an owner of a solid 78bronco i can appreciate your work and dedication- but with the 911 i only have envy. you have great taste in transportation.


----------



## jaredtucker (Jul 25, 2008)

that looks wicked man, i love checkin out project builds, gets me motavted to keep workin on mine


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (jaredtucker)*

updates?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_updates?

None at the moment, sorry. The next step is final sanding and color, speaking of I keep changing my mind on that. I have it narrowed down to one of these two colors, the lighter blue would be easier to maintain and cooler than the darker color. Any opinions? All trim will be black with very little chrome.








Or










_Modified by patrickvr6 at 8:38 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (patrickvr6)*

I like both of those colors, but I love a dark blue.
Dark colors are always worth it, even if it only lasts for the 1st hour after detailing.


----------



## bluehtchbckdrv1 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (Tornado2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tornado2dr* »_I like both of those colors, but I love a dark blue.
Dark colors are always worth it, even if it only lasts for the 1st hour after detailing.

x2


----------



## lilmoose21 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (bluehtchbckdrv1)*

subscribing...sick build


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lilmoose21)*

Black trim with little chrome? Reminds me of another Ford








Why not Highland Green?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Meaney)*

i like that jeep blue- a classy touch. what about your 911, besides that it is sexy as hell


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

My jaw is stuck to the floor, amazing work!


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (remembermorrison)*

is it painted yet?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_is it painted yet?

I wish, sorry to be dragging this one out but my wedding is coming up on the 24th and it keeps sucking up my weekends. Once I'm hitched it is on! I'm actually glad I didn't mess with it much during the heat of the summer, this bitch will be mobile by spring if I have to drive it in primer.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (patrickvr6)*

i think you should give up and trade it for my 78 bronco. sorry wishful thinking- eitherway keep it going, this is a great motivator for us


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

amazing restoration/ build
you have very skilled hands 
got more shots of the 930?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

nevermind 
http://flickr.com/photos/willt...59772/
found them


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (patrickvr6)*

well, you're married now i assume, and is there any progress on the bronco?


----------



## cec0303 (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (cec0303)*

heres a pic of mine- yes thats all factory- i hate the yellow 








i def like the pre 77 broncos better.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (ironmule)*

updates?


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_updates?


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

I had a late 60's i was going to restore from the ground up, but all my money went to my rockcrawler TJ that I want to sell or trade for a gti MKV


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I'm still doing body work. After over a year of priming, sanding, and prep work I finally sprayed some color and clear! I'm doing all the door jambs and insides of the panels so everything can be bolted on and the exterior can be painted in one step. There were days when I thought I would never reach this point and I'm very happy to be doing something besides spraying primer and sanding it off.
I'm new to painting with a HVLP sprayer and I need a little more practice with the clear to get it to lay out perfect. These parts were difficult to paint because there are so many angles that have to be covered, I had a few runs and dust in the clear but I am planning to wet sand and buff all the panels since I don't have a spray booth.
This is just base coat that needs to be cleared. The base goes on flat and and is pretty easy to work with. It takes about 3-4 coats to get even coverage over my light colored primer.
































This is after clear.
















This shot shows the metallic flake in the paint, this piece got another layer of clear after this picture was taken.








You can see a little dust in the clear on the left of the door. More sanding for me. 








In the sun.








All tucked away waiting on the clear to cure.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

yeah he's back!


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice! very nice!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*

Got a little more done today. I had to finish up some areas I didn't get to last weekend and repaint a few parts where the color was a little thin.
The windshield frame is now painted along with the areas of the top that will be seen from the interior. I also changed my mind about how I will be painting the top so I painted the bed rails.


Put the tailgate back on.

Stuff all over the place. Those are my door hinges on the bottom left, they are quite a pain to paint correctly, I should have just bought stainless hinges.

Watching paint dry.



_Modified by patrickvr6 at 10:56 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (ironmule)*

amazing project. where are you painting? i know you said you didn't have a booth, but i don't see any overspray on anything... how are you doing this?


----------



## highdesertVR6 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (boraIV)*

awesome build i love classic broncos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (boraIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV* »_amazing project. where are you painting? i know you said you didn't have a booth, but i don't see any overspray on anything... how are you doing this?

All the stuff in this picture excluding the top were painted where they sit, by the time I took this picture I had moved it out of the way. You can see the blue paint on the floor where the top was sitting, there is also some below the fender.
I'm using HVLP sprayers and they are supposed to have minimal overspray by design. I guess that is a good thing when the materials are $200+ a gallon.


----------



## DiabloNJ (Oct 6, 2004)

Just discovered this thread! 
Dude! You have a beautiful truck and your work is damn near flawless... Very impressive project!
I'll be starting a thread soon to document my 1962 IH Scout project.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I check every day and find no updates for 12 days.....


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Got the doors hung today and most of the front end sheetmetal lined up. The hood and both doors need a little more shimming before I put the latches on. I also got my hood struts re-installed for the last time. Today was fun because I just focused on assembly and didn't have to sand or paint anything. I need to order rubber this week and then we can get the top bolted down and prep the body for final paint. I also got the fender flares in place with tape, they are soft rubber and I want them to form to the shape of the body a little before I have to put them on for good.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I took the liftgate home with me so I could buff it out, it is the only part I can fit in my car. It turned out pretty good and the clear was easy to buff, it isn't perfect but I didn't want to sand through the clear so I didn't get too aggressive. One more coat of clear after sanding would make it look like glass but for this project I'm calling this good enough. I'll get a shot of it in the sun this afternoon.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*

this is going to be too nice to go in the woods with, keep up the good work- that color is perfect


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I didn't get too much done this weekend but I made some progress. I ordered a ton of parts last week but none were delivered so I just sanded and buffed all day.
Drivers door before wet sanding.

After sanding.

After buffing.


I couldn't help myself so I put the door handle and lock on the drivers side.

Other than that I got about half the body sanded and ready for color.


_Modified by patrickvr6 at 10:05 AM 7-13-2009_


----------



## KjTAssaSIN817 (Oct 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so sweet, I continue to be impressed.
some day I'll do a project like this... some day...


----------



## notoriousifear (Mar 10, 2009)

i could nver do a project like this, this is amazing work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

pics of the street rod? Amazing work on the bronco btw, always loved those.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

A little closer. The entire truck is now completely sanded and ready for paint. I have to wait until I have two days off while the paint store is open to paint it because I'm running low on a few things.
While it was sunny I hopped on the roof and took some pictures of the paint on the top. If you look close you can see some tiger-stripes in the metal-flake, they are pretty faint and you can only see them in the sun so it isn't a big deal. Whenever you hear people warn beginners about metallic and pearl paints this is what they are talking about. I now know what I did wrong and how to avoid it on the rest of the truck.

From this angle they can't really be seen.

I used a black oxide coating kit to coat the catches and latches on the Bronco. These are cast metal from the factory and seemed to some type of zinc coating on them, I wire bushed them and them dipped them in the coating then brushed on a protective oil to finish them off. Like any other coating prep is 90% of the job and the finish I got isn't perfect. If I had the opportunity to completely dissemble the parts and bead blast them first I think the coating would have been more even. They still look pretty good and blend well with the blue paint.


----------



## Articulation (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*

Awesome work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Articulation)*

moar!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (UKGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UKGTI* »_moar!

The Bronco updates are going to be delayed a few weeks. I'm dropping the drivetrain out of the 930 this weekend to rebuild the transmission.



_Modified by patrickvr6 at 4:55 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

keep goin!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Sorry this seems to be taking forever. Paint is complete, I still need to wetsand and buff it but it already looks great. The color really works well with the lines of the Bronco.
Masked and almost ready to go.

Cleared. There is substantial trash on the hood, I'm glad it was the only horizontal panel I had to shoot.


In the sun. The doors were painted separately and despite my concerns they seem to match perfectly. The pollen wasted no time attaching itself to the paint. The center of the grill will be painted semi-gloss black.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*

WOW thats really SICK! Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I hate buffing clear I just got done with my old 66 c10 it takes forever.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*

I love this thread. I wish I had the time, knowledge, tools, and space to do what you're doing. I love old Broncos, and I can't wait to see how this one finishes up
Broncos are definitely on my personal top-ten list for vehicles I would like to own.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (robbyb413)*

i'd give my left nut for the bronco and the right one for the 930.


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

good to see an update!!


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (quazar311)*

YEAY! Beautiful, from start to almost finish!


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

wow, amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*

i really admire all your hard work dude, your final prduct will more than show all the hard work and sweat that you have put into it. 
its been awesome to see this all come together over time, well done!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for all the complements and motivation!
I got a little time to touch some stuff up yesterday. I got the bedliner put on the inside of the tailgate and touched up a few areas that were left bare to make masking easier.

I also took my Bronco emblems apart, I need to repaint the red background area so I drilled the rivets out the the horse, I'll epoxy him back on once they are painted. I also got the idea to look for an old emblem so I could use the horse as a keychain, what a dork.
I think I am going to repaint them red but I am considering body color too. Any thoughts?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*

Looking great, you are really sticking with this thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep them red.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*

"ford oval" blue for the emblem? or a deep red...


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_"ford oval" blue for the emblem? or a deep red... 

I like the blue idea. I'm going to photoshop a few different shades and see what I think.
I got some buffing done yesterday, the top is almost complete and the tailgate is done. I also put the sliding windows in the top to see what they looked like. I'm planning to tint the rest of the glass the same color.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## TexLandman (Sep 20, 2004)

I love this thread! 

:beer:


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

nice!


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

nice grill color choice, white would of made it look less mean- good work as always(added again to watched threads)


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

ironmule said:


> nice grill color choice, white would of made it look less mean- good work as always(added again to watched threads)


Thanks, the grille color is pretty close to factory for a sport model like mine. I ended up using Hot Rod Flatz paint and I think it has the perfect amount of sheen and it should wear pretty well.

For the curious, excluding the bumper overriders this is pretty much exactly what mine looked like when it left the factory.

















I still have two pictures of mine when it was running that I need to scan.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

give yourself a pat on the back, what a beautiful rig this is turning into! :cheers:


----------



## MC68 (Oct 13, 2009)

great build ...make me miss my 69 bronco..............


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

A small update.

One fender flare is installed. I still need to go back to install some rubber welting between the flare and the body that will smooth out the gap. All the fenders on my truck were cut years ago by someone that may have been a drinker, the lines are a little curvy so I was worried about getting proper coverage with the flares. The first one seemed to work out but the rears will be interesting.




I also repainted my emblems. They still need to be cleaned up around the edges once the paint has cured.



Buffing is also complete. I have two small spots I need to repair that will have to be blended. Once I take care of those and repaint the passenger door hinges paint will be complete!



The windshield is in and I started putting the wipers back together.



Time to order more parts.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

you're really starting to make me regret trading my 78 bronco for a corrado. :screwy:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm back onto wiring now. Other than the backup lights the lighting at the rear of the truck is finished. I need to get some headlights and parking light pigtails and then I can move onto the front. This stuff is fun compared to body work.




























My little tag light wiring trick worked out well. I ran a tube between the two open portions of the tailgate to hide the wires running up to the tag light. From the factory these wires are exposed and I always thought it looked sloppy.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

This weekend I got a little more done.

I finally ordered some shocks, I wanted to go with Bilstein 7100s but I may end up making some suspension changes later and I didn't want to have to buy them again if I end up needing different lengths. I ended up with Rancho RS 9500XLs, I used to run RS 9000s on my old Range Rover and was happy with them. These seem much beefier.
























The modified front turn signals are in, I am still waiting for new sockets to get them wired up. I also got the steering stabilizer installed.








After 2 months of back order I got my headlights. These are Hella European code with city lights. Unfortunately I couldn't locate the right springs so I wasn't able to get them mounted.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Tailgate handle and latches are in. One less bungee cord holding things together.



















Headlights are in, only two more grounds to connect and the exterior lighting will be complete.

















I blended two places in the paint that I burned with the buffer. It was a pain but they came out pretty good and you can't pick them out.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

This thing keeps getting better and better. How does it feel to know that you're discouraging everyone else from buying a Bronco since they know theirs could never in a million years come out this nice??


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I painted my emblems for the 3rd time today. The first time the color was wrong, the second time the paint never really cured but today I got it. They are permanently mounted now.





I also got another fender flare installed today.


I mounted the transmission cooler to the floor under the passenger seat. It is attached to a thick aluminum plate to help limit heat transfer into the cabin. You can see where I didn't really cover the lower rockers very well with the color coat. Oops!


I hoped to get the rest of the auxiliary gauges wired today but I wasn't able to finish them. The gauge on the left is a tiny 8000RPM tach. I got the door limit straps installed last week and I should be moving onto the rest of the door parts soon. I also got started on the weatherstripping on the passenger side.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Amazing build :thumbup:


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

I saw a clone of your Bronco in my neighborhood today. Very, very similar color. It looked stunning. This is a sweet build!


----------



## Slider300z (Feb 17, 2003)

What's the plan for the floor of the cabin? Truck looks awesome!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Slider300z said:


> What's the plan for the floor of the cabin?


At this point I am just going to wash it and leave it as is. It is dirty from sanding and I did some grinding in the floorboard a while ago and the metal shavings have rusted there. It should clean up fine. Later on I may insulate it and put carpet in it but it won't be this year.

The liftgate is ready to install.

























Fuel filter installed.









Brake line clamped to the frame.









Trans cooler plumbed in, I just need to wire it up. The fittings _just_ clear the frame but you can get a wrench on them easily.

















I also got the gauges mounted in the dash. I still have some wiring to do and I need to align them all a little better.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I got a few more things done this weekend. Most of them aren't too interesting to photograph so I don't have many pictures. 

Transmission cooler is wired 
New parking brake cables are on (working on drum brakes has a very low entertainment factor, I almost sprung for a rear disk kit instead of replacing the cables) 
Fender flares are finished 
Hood latch is installed 
Both door latches now work 
All interior lighting is complete 

I put black vinyl on the tailgate letters. 









Drilling holes for the last fender flare. Doing this on fresh paint is nerve racking. 









Dash lighting. The indicator lights for the dash controls are LED, they never worked before and replacement bulbs weren't available so I updated them with an LED kit. I think I am going to have to replace the rest of the incandescent lights in the gauges to get the color temperature to match. The light coming from the back of the dash is bleeding from the back if the LEDs, I need to cover them with something to prevent it. 









A shot of the parking\city lights.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Holy Cow, it looks amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## WhiteSlipsWithStickers (Jan 2, 2008)

AMAZING!!!!!!! I have watched this build from the beginning. Awesome transformation and sir you have some skills!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Great work


----------



## wrigh003 (Mar 21, 2003)

That's a gorgeous truck, you're doing a fine job. On the thin paint on the bottom of the rocker panel, nothing a little bit of Line-X (or similar) won't cure, and since you're already lifted with big tires, etc., why not. Might help with gravel rash from the bigger tires throwing it up from the road. I'd do the same on the interior floor. Personally, I'd go that way instead of the carpet way on a Bronco, just in case you ever decide to run a canvas top, etc. My college roommate had an outwardly pretty nice Bronco (newer than yours, maybe a 96 model or so) with a consistently thrashed interior that smelled like wet dog because he never managed to remember to put the top up. 

We still had a lot of hooligan fun in that truck. :laugh:


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

looks great!
:thumbup:


----------



## DC Josh (Jun 23, 2005)

Absolutly beautiful. Great work!


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Updates?


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

^ ditto


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

man, I saw this thread near the top again and hoped there would be an update! Great build, been really fun to watch. I have an 87 Jimmy I plan on doing a full rebuild on one day.


----------



## fst64_v8pwr (Oct 5, 2010)

wow thats amazing! Great job


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

should be done by now!!!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

2035cc16v said:


> should be done by now!!!


 A few steps closer but nowhere near done. I took a break over the summer to dodge the worst of the heat and I got a little burnt out trying to get it ready for an all Ford show. Needless to say I didn't make it, shorty after that I lost my job so I let it sit for a while as I didn't need to spend any money on it. The job situation is sorted now and I'm getting back into it again.

I got the passenger door completed with the windows and interior door panel installed. I think I may polish the aluminum cups behind the armrests, they are machined and the finish is pretty rough.


Inner door panel by willtel, on Flickr

I also put the hardtop back on and installed the liftgate. I was really hesitant to put the top on because I wanted to drive without it but it was in the way and I really needed to on to finish the weatherstripping and door alignment.


IMG_4184 by willtel, on Flickr

One piece of good news is that the bumpers I ordered back in July have been built and they should be on their way to me. Ill have to paint them myself but I'm just glad they finally came through on the order.


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Looks great.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

wow that is awesome man :thumbup:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

This weekend I got the bumpers on. I still need to paint them and do some adjusting but I like them.


Tire Carrier Open by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4247 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4251 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4275 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4280 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I got the bumpers painted yesterday.

In epoxy primer.

IMG_4313 by willtel, on Flickr

Sprayed in semi-gloss black.

IMG_4317 by willtel, on Flickr

I got a Warn M8000 winch mounted up front. I've always wanted a winch and now I have one!

IMG_4326 by willtel, on Flickr

I'll probably push the bumper in about another 1/2 inch from this point.

IMG_4328 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4329 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## jetta4129 (Nov 20, 2003)

everything looks great. you are doing fantastic work on the bronco. glad to hear you got your job situation figured out.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks absolutely SICK! nice job! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I got the bumpers mounted yesterday, they still need some reinforcing before they can be pulled on but they look great. I also finished up the drivers door. Later I pushed it out into the sun for a few shots and it is really coming together. Next is some final wiring and putting the heater back in and I will be ready for a test drive.

I'm planning to swap the roller fairlead for a black hawse fairlead.

IMG_4343 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4350 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4352 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4362 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Gorgeous truck:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

This is the first bronco ive ever oogled over.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd forgotten about this build thread. 

Turned out really nice, I like everything about it. The perfect amount of modification without going overboard. Even made my old man jealous, he used to have a 66 wayyy back when.


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

Looks great! It's been a long time coming.


----------



## vbot (Nov 25, 2009)

im not really a truck guy, but that thing is nice. i mean real nice, i wanna be friends with it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy crap, nothing better than reading an epic multi-year build thread like this one. That truck in down right purty :heart:


----------



## sullie (Oct 17, 2003)

Gorgeous and stunning! :thumbup: Fantastic build man, I love it, it's just perfection and I love the hell out of your choice of paint color! Outstanding job!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm still piecing things together. Today I got the heater put back in and installed the wiper cover and wired up the dome light. I almost got the visors installed but I couldn't find the rods for them.

I also got some LEDs for 3rd brake lights mounted in the spare tire, this is a kit for a Jeep that I modified to work.

IMG_4370 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4374 by willtel, on Flickr

In the center of the spare I mounted a Hella LED work light. It is small enough that the spare will still come off without removing it and only pulls 15 watts.


IMG_4380 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4379 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

This is the most badass bronco i have ever laid eyes on. 

Great build!

Im pretty sure you dont want to sell, but if you ever do i am def interested!

-andy


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

The roller fairlead is gone and has been replaced with an aluminum hawse fairlead, a new winch rope is on the way.








I almost got the winch hooked up but I didn't order enough welding cable. :banghead: I need about 3 more feet to connect it to the control box which I am mounting under the hood.








I also got the stainless filler panels installed between the grill and core support. Because of my cobbled together front end I had to trim them on every side to get them to fit.


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Beautiful man. Just beautiful.


----------



## DiabloNJ (Oct 6, 2004)

The Bronco came out just gorgeous... Nice work!


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

DiabloNJ said:


> The Bronco came out just gorgeous... Nice work!



x2, been following this for a long time and it's good to see it coming together so nicely


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Thanks for all the comments everyone, at this point it helps me keep going. I had a frustrating time with the Bronco last weekend and it feels like I will never get this thing finished. Everything I tried to do I was unable to complete and I am getting sick of aftermarket parts not fitting correctly and being left to devise my own solutions to make them work. I'm very close but I still have a solid list of things to do before I can register it and get the damn thing out of this garage. To top it all off the weather is starting to break in Atlanta and I'm dying to get this thing sorted out by spring.

Last weekend I was able to get my winch rope installed and I worked a little more on the wiring for the lights on the spare tire rack. Hopefully this Saturday will go better.


Amsteel Blue winch rope with Safety Thimble by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4415 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Things went a little better this weekend.

I got all the interior lighting converted over to LED to match the dash indicators, it looks much better and everything is brighter than it has ever been.


IMG_4428 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4431 by willtel, on Flickr

The winch wiring is finally complete. Since I mounted the solenoid pack under the hood I connected everything with 1/0 AWG welding cable, I had to borrow a massive set of crimpers to crimp the ends. All the cables are wrapped in Tech Flex sheathing to protect them and make them easier to work with.


IMG_4424 by willtel, on Flickr

I also finished up the harness on the spare tire rack. The 3rd brake lights use Dean's connectors to allow the spare to be removed, everything here is also wrapped in Tech Flex. I still need to connect everything back to the chassis but the hard part is done.


IMG_4418 by willtel, on Flickr

I also cleared a big hurdle and figured out the wiring for the fuel gauge and the selector switch that changes to gauge to the auxiliary tank. That means both fuel tanks can now be permanently mounted.


IMG_4419 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

this is a such a great project.

it looks like the rear end has some camber issues in that last pic.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

vanaman said:


> this is a such a great project.
> 
> it looks like the rear end has some camber issues in that last pic.


Thanks. I think what you are seeing is barrel distortion from my lens, you can see that the bottom of the toolbox also curves inward.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

This is just perfect. Every single time I open this thread i'm amazed at how it's just perfection. Not too modified, not too modern, just the perfect mix of classic/stock and modified/modernized.

It's EXACTLY how i'd build one.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

When I refinished the dash I forgot to fill one hole and I have been trying to come up with a way to cover it or use it without making it look like an afterthought. I needed a switch for the backup light and I think I may add some lights up front so I used some aluminum LED switches. It came out great and the hole is gone.


Aux Lighting Switches by willtel, on Flickr


Complete Bronco by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_4482 by willtel, on Flickr

Yesterday I finished up the parking brake and completed some fuel tank plumbing. Once those were done I gave everything a check and fired it up again for the first time in almost two years. It ran fine and once I got the brakes pumped up I took it for a short drive. This is the first time my Bronco has moved under its own power in 16 years. It actually drove pretty good but I have some more work to do on the brakes before I venture further. It feels really good to have it this close and it sounds great. When I was driving it I passed a BBQ and about 8 people were standing in a yard I drove by, several people pointed and more stared. I think it has some presence on the road!


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Beautiful truck and what an amazing build.

The sound is so intoxicating!!


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

i cant belive i have not seen this thread before. The truck is amazing, what a fantastic build. I love it.

And i thought my driveway was bad ass.....
Modified 930/Bronco > Modified 968/Cherokee


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

Glad to hear you got the truck out running!


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

amazing thread :thumbup: I'm envious of your life/vehicles :beer:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

bumping this old thread to say fantastic build

it brought a lot of memories back

I had a '76 302 auto with the Explorer package in a light blue with white top/stripes

I always had BFGoodrich TAs and white spoke wheels...

I miss that truck


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

god i would love to own something like that


----------



## omgvwgolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Awesome work!

I think the white decal/stripe from the orange one you 
posted earlier would look good in black on your Bronco.

I love the attention to details you put in the build


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

It has been a while since I added anything here and the Bronco is doing great.

Since the last update I had to replace the alternator so I upgraded it to a 125amp 3G and redid a little of the wiring under the hood to accommodate it. I still need to upgrade the old ammeter in the cluster to a voltmeter so I can keep an eye on the electrics.

I also did a mild trail ride on the 4th last year with a group from Expedition Portal. It was fun and the Bronco did well but it has been a while since I have driven off road and it shows. I took a difficult line into a V-ditch and nearly got it stuck. Luckily for me my embarrassment was documented digitally.:facepalm: I do know to keep my arms inside and I honestly wasn't attempting to hold the truck. I was just checking to see how close I was to my paint and with only lapbelts I needed to hold my carcass inside. Stupid, I know. It is also painfully evident that the clutches in my rear Traction-Lok are worn and it is doing next to nothing.



During this little exercise I blew a power steering hose and had to manhandle it a little the rest of the day. Unlike any sane person that would just replace the hose I upgraded the entire system with a new high volume pump from PSC along with a remote power steering reservoir, cooler, filter, and AN lines for everything. I should now have enough hydraulic power to pretzel my weak Y-type tie rods at will.

IMG_0002 by willtel, on Flickr

IMG_0004 by willtel, on Flickr

Last night I strapped the it to the dyno to see how she was doing. The numbers were far from earth shattering and I was hoping for more but it is what it is. Despite what you see here it moves pretty good out on the road and has no problem clearing the tires in the dirt. I'm not searching for more power, it truly is plenty with the current suspension and brakes on bias ply tires. Broncos usually put up low numbers due to massive amounts of drivetrain loss so it would be interesting to see an engine dyno. The good news is that the bulk of the torque is available just off idle.

Bronco_Dyno by willtel, on Flickr

Here are a few more pics that I haven't added to this thread yet.

1977 Ford Bronco by willtel, on Flickr

Bronco in the rye by willtel, on Flickr

'77 Bronco by willtel, on Flickr

Cooling Off by willtel, on Flickr

IMG_0023 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## ThompsonPC (Apr 1, 2011)

yes please!!!


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

I've been following this from day 1 and you have done an absolutely amazing job. I'm incredibly envious. Someday I'd like to do the same thing to my Jeep, but it has so much rust that I question whether it is worth it 

I saw some pictures in TCL of the sound deadening that you added recently. Could you share what you used and show some more pictures? Driving my Jeep on the highway (even with a hardtop) is extremely loud and you mentioned that the sound deadening made a big difference for you.

Thanks!


----------



## wrigh003 (Mar 21, 2003)

I was glad to see that you’d got the old girl done and out running, but I’m even gladder to see it being used off road. After all that work, I’d be too afraid to pinstripe it/ prang up the sheetmetal. I guess you could fix it again. 

(I never use this word, but: ) EPIC thread. Great truck. 

What’s next? After the 930 and this, now what?


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

This is absolutely an inspiring build. Its beautiful and functional. I love it. Good work, i would buy you a :beer: or 6 just to look at it.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Still around?


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

In one way or another.

IMG_1319 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a 76. I want one again so bad


----------

